# Human Nature



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have found this to be *nearly * universally true...

1.	People always do what they want to.

2.	People tend to justify their actions.

3.	People's memory storage usually validates justification.

Unfortunately.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree and disagree. If people always did what they wanted to do, we would not have any semblance of a society and law. People always justify and place blame for wrong doing externally.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I find that there are some people try to do just what they want , others get caught , some don't . As for justify there actions will everyone does that at some point . memory shortage hillawitch is the queen of that .


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> I have found this to be *nearly * universally true...
> 
> 1.	People always do what they want to.


I'm guessing you're not a mother. You know what I'd give to be able to do what I want to just _one frickin' day_?!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds like Y'all need to meet some different people! JMHO.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Pertaining to survival scenario......it's good to remember that familiarity usually breeds contempt. 

It's quite challenging to be living with people you have not really lived with before. 
Throw in the incredible amount of stress, and maybe cabin fever. Endurance and patience will really be tested.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

indie said:


> I'm guessing you're not a mother. You know what I'd give to be able to do what I want to just _one frickin' day_?!


Old married guys suffer the same dilemma.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> I have found this to be *nearly * universally true...
> 1.	People always do what they want to. - This one is BS. I do what I have to, what needs doing, or what no one else in my family can do. rarely do I get to do what I want to do.
> 
> 2.	People tend to justify their actions. -I can see this one.
> ...


Just my two cents worth


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Old married guys suffer the same dilemma.


:lol: I've noticed that. I'll try not to be *that* wife if ever I survive past child rearing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe most liberals. Know a lot of people that do the opposite .
As a Son, father and husband what I want gladly comes down the list often. 
As a Daughter, Mother and Wife The same is true of my wife of 40 + years.
We joke about the day our children would be own their own ad we would have time to do as we wanted, then the joy of Grandchildren. priorities change.
While not prefect the lesson of Jesus was service to other to put others first. We do what we can with in human limits to follow the lead.
I have learned that liberals in general want others to do what is right so they don't have to.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> I have found this to be *nearly * universally true...
> 
> 1.	Weak people always do what they want to.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

and then there is this one:

*When someone shows you who they are, believe them!*


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

If I could do what I want to do, I wouldn't be at this 9-5 job. I'd be in classes, forever learning new skills, other languages, and things that interest me such as renewable energy sources. I guess I just haven't found the right way to go about 'justifying' that, but I'm pretty good at blaming external factors for not being able to do it


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> I have found this to be *nearly * universally true...
> 
> 1.	People always do what they want to.
> 
> ...


I am curious why you think these things.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> I am curious why you think these things.


Life Experience.

*1. People always do what they want to. *Their wants may change though and often very quickly. For instance, a man wants to rape a woman. She pulls out a 357 snubbie. Now he wants to go away.

*2. People tend to justify their actions.* He wants to look good in his POS peers eyes so he says she was ugly so I didn't do her. 
*
3. People's memory storage usually validates justification.* Before long he remembers her as ugly and then forgets that she got the drop on him.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm sorry. I hope you get some better life experiences in the future. 



Maol9 said:


> Life Experience.
> 
> *1. People always do what they want to. *Their wants may change though and often very quickly. For instance, a man wants to rape a woman. She pulls out a 357 snubbie. Now he wants to go away.
> 
> ...


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> Life Experience.
> 
> *1. People always do what they want to. *Their wants may change though and often very quickly. For instance, a man wants to rape a woman. She pulls out a 357 snubbie. Now he wants to go away.
> 
> ...


So your desire to make these statements is this based off a personal life experience which has happened recently?
You say "People" in which you are generalizing so do you view people in general to be rapist only afraid of guns, who talk crap?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I have to agree that people do what they want...but because of what they do they might get jammed up and have to do things they do not want to do.

Spend time in jail
pay child support
sell a car
drop out of school

ever action has a consequence... some are small and some are big

so ya you can do what you want for awhile...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think I have to agree that people do what they want...but because of what they do they might get jammed up and have to do things they do not want to do.
> 
> Spend time in jail
> pay child support
> ...


 The nights I spent in jail both in and out of the US were worth it and learning experience. (This did not happen often.)
Child support you bet work my ass of to do right by them still do and the grandchildren too. Made sure both their Mother and I were always there for them.
Selling a car is like because it is time for something a bit more reliable.
Never dropped out of school, I would have had to fight my dad and he was a bad ass back then.

A surprising number of people get up everyday and try to do the right thing. You just don't notice them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I say this with the utmost sincerity;
The World Needs More Smitty901's.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

indie said:


> I'm guessing you're not a mother. You know what I'd give to be able to do what I want to just _one frickin' day_?!


My wife sympathises with you


----------

